# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  How many m2 a day

## col5555

Just wondering how many m2 a day a competant tiler can lay.? Straight pattern 450x450 floor ceramics cushion edge.

----------


## BaysideNana

By coincidence I've had a bloke here today laying 450 tiles...setup takes a while as does cutting in around three brick pillars...it's an alfresco area being tiled and he's done just under 27 m2 with only the cut tiles along two walls to do tomorrow, then grouting.  He also laid the full tiles on the front porch which is 2.5 m2 with about half a dozen cut tiles and grouting tomorrow.  Not sure if a full-time tiler would do them quicker but so far I'm happy with the job.  
Hope this helps?

----------


## heavytrevy

20- 30m2 with minimal cuts, really depends on how level
 the floor is.
I prefer quality over volume every time.

----------


## col5555

Thanks for the replys.
The reason for my question was I recently advertised for a tiler and I had a response from someone claiming they could lay 116m2 in a day not including grouting and cutting and he was going to charge $1000.00.
Needless to say he didnt get the job.

----------

